# Error message Exception from HRESULT: 0x800A03EC



## Megan947 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm receiving an error message when I try to pull in a certain field into a filter.  Just prior to this message, I received a different error message right after I refreshed the data (sorry, I didn't save it), but I got that one to go away after I took the field out of the filter (the message indicated which field was causing the issue)and all was working perfectly again. But now when I go to add that field back in to the filter, I get this message here. I only get it on this particular field.  All other fields work when I pull them into the filter.  I should also mention that I don't think this is a compatibility issue. I double checked I am not in compatibility mode.

============================
Error Message:
============================
Exception from HRESULT: 0x800A03EC
----------------------------
----------------------------
The command was canceled. Please press F1 to get the help topic "Excel Window: PowerPivot Field List" for more details. 
============================
Call Stack:
============================

Server stack trace: 

Exception rethrown at [0]: 
   at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.HandleReturnMessage(IMessage reqMsg, IMessage retMsg)
   at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.PrivateInvoke(MessageData& msgData, Int32 type)
   at Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel.CubeField.set_Orientation(XlPivotFieldOrientation RHS)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.ExcelInterOpUtil.AddToFields(String cubeFieldName, XlPivotFieldOrientation pivotOrientation, Int32 positionIndex)
----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.ExcelInterOpUtil.AddToFields(String cubeFieldName, XlPivotFieldOrientation pivotOrientation, Int32 positionIndex)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.GeminiPivot.SetFieldOrientation(PivotArea location, IGeminiColumn column, Int32 positionIndex)
----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.GeminiPivot.SetFieldOrientation(PivotArea location, IGeminiColumn column, Int32 positionIndex)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.GeminiPivot.AddToFieldListInternal(PivotArea location, IGeminiColumn column, Int32 positionIndex)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.GeminiPivot.MoveField(IGeminiColumn column, PivotArea source, PivotArea target, Int32 positionIndex)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.FieldListControl.MoveFieldInternal(IGeminiColumn field, PivotArea sourceArea, PivotArea targetArea, Int32 targetIndex)
============================


----------

